# Spider-Man: Far From Home: Neuer Trailer zum Marvel-Blockbuster



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Spider-Man: Far From Home: Neuer Trailer zum Marvel-Blockbuster* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Spider-Man: Far From Home: Neuer Trailer zum Marvel-Blockbuster*


----------



## Asuramaru (7. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5dZVluJh8QI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Yes Yes die kündigen im Trailer echt das 


Spoiler



Multiversum an


Damit ist es Offiziell 

Disney und Marvel könnte vielleicht darauf hin arbeiten und das währe Gigantisch.



Spoiler



SECRET WARS – Die Mutter aller Superhelden-Crossover – Comic.de


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wette dann passieren die ersten starken inhaltlichen Fehler irgendwann. Die sollen doch erstmal etwas auf die Hypebremse treten und die einfachen Stories weiter erzählen. Finde ja das Black Panther, Cpt Marvel und Endgame nicht so gelungen waren.


----------

